Is anyone else getting errors retrieving AWS IAM policies? - jtchang
======
dr_kretyn
[https://status.aws.amazon.com/](https://status.aws.amazon.com/) IAM is global
and is in issue state.

------
jrowley
I'm having issues getting access to AWS secret manager right now via CLI. I'm
wondering if it is another DDOS attack against their DNS servers :(

------
jbulldog
Lots of errors for different services. Looks like it's related to Disney+
launch failure.

~~~
jbulldog
[https://twitter.com/5kl/status/1194287830970834944/photo/1](https://twitter.com/5kl/status/1194287830970834944/photo/1)

------
k-ian
us-east-1 is having issues, and IAM is run out of us-east-1

[https://status.aws.amazon.com/](https://status.aws.amazon.com/)

------
ravedave5
Simple DB is having issues for me

